# Cooking Lamb??



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hello  

Can anyone advise me on the best way to cook lamb?  Well have a boneless shoulder for tonights tea and I have never cooked it before   We dont normally eat til late as DH doesnt get in til after 7pm so if its going to take a while i have time to put it in    

Any advice appreciated, especially after the last advise of how to cook beef, it came out amazing and now we have it all the time  

Bekie


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Depends how big it is, but if you want it whole I'd roast it with some garlic and rosemary maybe a bit of stock for a about 2 and a half hours.

Or chop into cubes and make a lamb casserole - that's what I'm having for dinner tonight and I can't wait !!


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

I'm terrible with weights... including my own   Its 0.626kg apparently, which i think is around 1.5lbs   What temp do you cook it at?


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Shoulde can be a little fatty (but that means it has the best flavour!  ) so i would def. recommend roasting it - yum lamb is my favourite!!

Can someone post the link to the beef question?! I'm rubbish at beef!!


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

I'd put in on at 190/200C for about and hour and a half and then check it every 20 mins or so!


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Sally not sure where the beef link is, but i was told by Dizzi and Chesire Cheese that the best thing is to put it on as low a heat as you can and cook it all night long... i tend to put mine in at around 120c and leave it in from 11pm til dinner next day around 2pm ish... comes out lovely


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I'd take it out to stand about 20-30 mins before due to eat to let the juices finish cooking, I love lamb x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Would you cover it in foil too?


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

Long and slow hun, long and slow    the lamb that is    

The rule of thumb my Mum always told me is 20 mins per lb plus 20 mins at the end.  Also depends on if you like your lamb pink or not....

I would say about 170 put in for an hour and check every 10 mins after that......trouble is, if it's over cooked it goes like rubber....

I love lamb, it's my fav    what time should i be round

xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Yes- I cover it in foil to keep warm.


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

beachgirl - oops  i'm talking at crossed purposes - i've hijacked the thread a bit with the beef question!!  

Bekie - what size/type of joint do you do that with? and do you cover it in foil!


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Sally i put the beef ina roasting tray with olive oil, salt and pepper and cover the tray with tin foil, pop it in overnight and 20 mins before dinner is due i take it out and wrap it in tin foil.. then i use the juices and fat in the tray to make gravy  

p.s Meant to say the lamb was fatty, due the cut but the meat on it was fab, slightly pink in the middle and yummy!! Certainly killed my craving for mint sauce too


----------

